# Amplificador 660Watts RMS a 4 ohm MONO



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 8, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, estaba viendo por internet amplificadores hechos con transistores 2SC5200 (PNP) y 2SA1943 (NPN) y lo que encontre fue este circuito:

http://www.te1.com.br/2011/03/amplificador-de-660-watts-rms-4-ohms-mono/#axzz1NgiHZ6rC

Las descripciones dicen asi:

-Potencia total de 660 W RMS a 4 ohmios.
-Clase de amplificación: AB
-Respuesta de frecuencia: 20 Hz a 20 kHz +0, -0,3 dB
-THD + N (distorsión armónica total + ruido en 4ohms = <0,05% de 20 a 1 kHz, lo que aumenta de forma lineal hasta el 0,1% a 20 kHz
-IMD (Distorsión de intermodulación): 90dB a 8ohms
-Alimentación: 63 voltios simétricos x 12 amperios
-Nominado 50 +50 Trafo x12A
-Dimensiones (W x alto x profundidad en mm): 220 x 40 x 105 mm
-Es necesario fortalecer en el fregadero y la ventilación forzada (más frío).

Solo queria preguntarles si es verdad que tira tanta potencia y si no es asi, cuanto le estiman que de....

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2011)

Saquemos la cuentita.

63 Vp dividido √2 = 45 Vrms.

V² / R = 45² / 8 = 250 Watts en 8 ohms y 500 en 4

Peeeeeeeeeeero estamos considerando que los transistores llegarían al valor pico de alimentación y eso no es cierto.

Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 9, 2011)

osea que el amplificador andaria entre los 450w y 500w a 4Ω????

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

Supongamos que de la fuente de 63 Vdc caigan esos tres a máxima potencia , sumale que la salida tiene un triple Dárlington , son  otros dos volts más.

Así que 63 - 5 = 58
58 / √2 = 41 Vrms
41² / 4 = 420

Quedate con 400 Watts a 4 Ω


----------



## sergio18 (Nov 9, 2011)

disculpa ese circuito del amplificador es seguro que funciona??? soy estudiante de ing. electronica y ps me dejaron en una practica de electronica analogica hacer un amplificador..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

Primero averiguá el costo del transformador y de los transistores de salida 

Te recomiendo algo más sencillito !


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 9, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero averiguá el costo del transformador y de los transistores de salida



Pero para 400w a 4Ω vale la pena el gastado, no??? con 2 placas ya serian 800w estereo a 4Ω, 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

No te lo digo a vos Mastodonte  , se lo digo a Sergio18 , que lo quiere para una práctica . . . demasiada inversión para una práctica ¿no?



sergio18 dijo:


> disculpa ese circuito del amplificador es seguro que funciona??? soy estudiante de ing. electronica y ps me dejaron en una practica de electronica analogica hacer un amplificador..


 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero averiguá el costo del transformador y de los transistores de salida
> 
> Te recomiendo algo más sencillito !


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 9, 2011)

ohhh ya, mm encontre que los transistores estan en $40 pesos casa uno, asi que si fueran 2 placas y cada placa usa 16 transistores serian $640 pesos por placa osea $1280 en puro transistor de 2 placas, lo demas es solo pasivo, serian aprox. $1500 por una etapa estereo (sin contar trafo), comienzo a pensar si armarlo o no, ya que necesita despues de todo calibrarse, no???? ademas en venta hay varios pero uno de 800w estereo REALES no falsedades para vender, andan como en $3000 con garantia. 

Por ejemplo este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-69984164-amplificador-bunker-cd-22000-clase-d-_JM#!description_

 800Wrms x2 / 4Ω
 570Wrms x2 / 8Ω

Mejor invierto en uno de estos, que opinas amigo DOSMETROS???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2011)

Y si te armás el clase D de Ejtagle ?


----------



## sergio18 (Nov 10, 2011)

orale. ps si esta un poco cariñoso. pero ps es necesario hacer uno, me gusto la idea de las 2 placas ps son 800w estaria potente el ampli. que me recomiendan, hacerlo o no?? 

SALUDOS


----------



## faustostar (Nov 10, 2011)

sergio18 dijo:


> orale. ps si esta un poco cariñoso. pero ps es necesario hacer uno, me gusto la idea de las 2 placas ps son 800w estaria potente el ampli. que me recomiendan, hacerlo o no??
> 
> SALUDOS



bueno esa es desicion tuya hacerlo o no, pero como dijo dosmetros


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero averiguá el costo del transformador y de los transistores de salida
> 
> Te recomiendo algo más sencillito !



aqui en foro hay muchas opciones a escoger


----------



## sergio18 (Nov 10, 2011)

ok. entonces investigare el precio de todos los componentes, incluyendo el transformador, y ps tambien buscare otras opciones aver cual me conviene mas. gracias 

SALUDOS...


----------



## FBustos (Nov 10, 2011)

para abaratar costos puedes hacer una fuente conmutada..
el precio es que aumenta la complejidad!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 10, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si te armás el clase D de Ejtagle ?



Te refieres a este, smigo dosmetros?????  y este si da 1250Wrms por placa??? por que con 2 placas ya serian 2500Wrms estereo, reales y con solo 2 transistores por placa. 

SALUDOS!!!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/


----------



## zxeth (Nov 10, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Te refieres a este, smigo dosmetros?????  y este si da 1250Wrms por placa??? por que con 2 placas ya serian 2500Wrms estereo, reales y con solo 2 transistores por placa.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/



No estaras pensando en intentar los 1250watts no?. Es mas creo que se podia llegar a subirlo mucho mas todavia segun el post, ese amplificador va a ser mi proximo desafio, nada mas que en 200watts en 8ohms (estereo). Ademas pensa tambien en la fuente, necesitarias +-100v a 25amp. Osea un transformador 2500VA, y en estereo 5000VA, esas cosas no son de aficionados. Imaginate el chispazo de 5000VA, te quemaria toda la instalacion electrica, si es que soportan los cables.


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 10, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, estaba viendo por internet amplificadores hechos con transistores 2SC5200 (PNP) y 2SA1943 (NPN) y lo que encontre fue este circuito:
> 
> http://www.te1.com.br/2011/03/amplificador-de-660-watts-rms-4-ohms-mono/#axzz1NgiHZ6rC
> 
> ...


Se ve bien pero al problema es que en el transcurso del proyecto si tienes alguna duda dificil que te ayuden no es como un proyecto del foro


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 10, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> No estaras pensando en intentar los 1250watts no?. Es mas creo que se podia llegar a subirlo mucho mas todavia segun el post, ese amplificador va a ser mi proximo desafio, nada mas que en 200watts en 8ohms (estereo). Ademas pensa tambien en la fuente, necesitarias +-100v a 25amp. Osea un transformador 2500VA, y en estereo 5000VA, esas cosas no son de aficionados. Imaginate el chispazo de 5000VA, te quemaria toda la instalacion electrica, si es que soportan los cables.



Es verdad amigo, entonces como para sacar unos 800w a 8Ω, se podra???? para un Cerwin Vega 18"


----------



## djwash (Nov 10, 2011)

Y si se ponen a estudiar y cuando tengan titulo en mano se ponen a diseñar un amplificador de 1.21GW en 16 Ohm?

Me pregunto para que quieren tantos W, van por el foro preguntando si este tal o cual amplificador tira tantos w y si le agrego 20 transistores, y si le subo el voltaje y pongo los transistores en helio liquido, se puede overclockear? me saldra muy caro?

En la mayoria de los casos hacer un amplificador de gran potencia para uso profesional que pueda competir con unidades comerciales les va a salir mas caro, como sea, los chinos o del pais que sean consiguen todos los componentes bastante mas baratos y mas calidad que los que tenemos alcance en el cajoncito de nuestra electronica, y si los pedimos afuera se nos va el presupuesto en envios, y Oh sorpresa nos falta la fuente, el gabinete, y...

Siempre quieren armar amplis de miles de w, y nunca han tenido contacto con un ampli de 100W RMS, siempre preguntan pero no se toman la molestia de leer un poco, y cuando no les funciona vuelven a preguntar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/ 

Este tema tiene 139 paginas, 2774 mensajes, lee el tema entero y te vas a responder solito cientos de preguntas sobre ese ampli.

Este es un foro tecnico, hablamos de potencia real, no de la que venden.

@Sergio18: Para una practica te recomiendo el primero de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/  es facil de armar, economico, buena potencia y buen sonido.

Si tienen experiencia armando amplificadores, saben hacer pcb y usar la calculadora, y no dan mas de ganas de armarse un ampli, les recomiendo que armen algo de 200W RMS, con una fuente bien hecha, que entregue la potencia correcta, buenos capacitores, buen puente rectificador, seccion de cables adecuada, transistores originales y buenos disipadores, un preamplificador decente si es posible.

No nos olvidemos del elemento mas importante de un sistema de audio, los altavoces, se arman unos altavoces como debe ser, evitar la tipica de copiar la caja del vecino que hace pum pum, que seguro se la copio a uno que se la copio a otro, evitar hacer inventos como poner un parlante super-chino en una caja AB36, o hacer agujeros para que el parlante "respire" no tiene sentido ya que no tienen vida. Eligen un parlante bueno que se ajuste a su bolsillo y a la potencia del amplificador, si no tienen los parametros T/S los miden y calculan la caja perfecta para el parlante, le ponen unos driver o tweter decentes, armado todo a disfrutar.

Y no me vengan conque hay que correr antes que caminar, mas de 100V ya son peligrosos en manos de alguien con mas ansias que experiencia.

Un poco de info para meter en el cerebro que hasta el dia de hoy ningun ser humano lo ha llenado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/si-me-ocurriera-armarme-equipo-audio-empezaria-31417/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ventajas-entre-armar-amplificador-comprarlo-ya-hecho-8008/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/index2.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sirven-algo-cables-especiales-audio-14959/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/index3.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/consulta-sobre-watts-55217/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/resistencia-impedancia-potencia-frecuencia-8-ohms-13377/

Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## palomo (Nov 11, 2011)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Es verdad amigo, entonces como para sacar unos 800w a 8Ω, se podra???? para un Cerwin Vega 18"


 
Con esa cantidad de transistores y en modo puente obtener 800w a 8Ω  no se me hace buena idea, a mi gusto estaria mejor MTE se puede obtener mas potencia de este amplificador, a 8Ω te da 350W en 4Ω debe andar por los 700WO a 2Ω te da 1200W (segun palabras de Oscar), a menos que solo tengas una bocina CV y requieras toda esa potencia, la verdad preferiria invertir a futuro y no despues tener que buscar un amplificador extra cuando mi sonido este mas grande, puedes hacer lo mismo con el MTE ponerlo en puente y estaras mas o menos a la misma potencia, y cuando nesecites poner otra bocian con el MTE si puedes pero con el que piensas no ya que su carga minima en puente es de 8Ω (segun el foro de donde viene).

Saludos.



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Pero para 400w a 4Ω vale la pena el gastado, no??? con 2 placas ya serian 800w estereo a 4Ω,
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


 
Yyyyyy casi obtienes lo mismo con el de silicon-chip con +-75Vcc y menos transistores por canal 8 en total contra 16 del otro. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> *o hacer agujeros para que el parlante "respire" no tiene sentido ya que no tienen vida.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> . . .  o hacer agujeros para que el parlante "respire"


 
Yo he visto hacerle *agujeros a la suspensión* del parlante para cambiarle la frecuencia de resonancia . . . :enfadado: L#@¬§ en un buen parlante de 18 que valía tres sueldos :enfadado:

***********************************************************

*Dj* , te estás poniendo gruñón como el oso chino


----------



## djwash (Nov 11, 2011)

Y ese quien es?

Debe ser el calor, me da por las pelotitas cuando hablan de cientos de w y demuestran poca idea. Pero todo bien, yo pase por eso hace bastante tiempo y me fue mas útil aprender antes que dejarme llevar por la tendencia del mercado, que a veces ves a otras personas babearse y pagar un dineral por unmonton de ceros, te dan ganas de llorar.

Eso del agujero en la suspensión lo he visto pero por exceso de potencia, y el agujero era mas o menos del tamaño del parlante, se aprecia mejor si el cono esta dentro de la canasta, y no deambulando en el éter.

También vi un loco examinando un parlante con un estetoscopio, debe haber sido para saber si respiraba bien, no aguante la risa y me fui.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Y ese quien es?.................



*Ailuropoda melanoleuca* variedad @pandacba


----------



## djwash (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah, ok, entonces mis sospechas eran correctas jeje...


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo he visto hacerle *agujeros a la suspensión* del parlante para cambiarle la frecuencia de resonancia . . . :enfadado: L#@¬§ en un buen parlante de 18 que valía tres sueldos :enfadado:
> 
> ***********************************************************
> 
> *Dj* , te estás poniendo gruñón como el oso chino



* Como el oso chino*​


----------

